# Indi's Kittens at 4 weeks



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't believe how quickly these little furries are growing


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

tylow said:


> Can't believe how quickly these little furries are growing


What colour are they? we have just bred a colour point for the first time and can't work out if she is a seal or chocolate lol

And the kittens look adorable very good looking cats also


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhhh very pretty babies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So cute :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Bottroll said:


> What colour are they? we have just bred a colour point for the first time and can't work out if she is a seal or chocolate lol
> 
> And the kittens look adorable very good looking cats also


Thanks  We have two blue's and a lilac


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous babies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww they are so cute,_


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful Pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

So adorable.  I LOVE this age.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Adorable kitty cats


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful :001_wub:


----------

